# lightweight drywall



## trscontract (Feb 28, 2012)

Anybody using the new lightweight drywall. Is there any cons to using it. I'm bidding a basement job and curious how everybody likes or dislikes it.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

I've used it a bit. Definitely lighter and easier to manoeuvre. Seems a bit "harder" than the regular type, but still seems to score and cut the same. I guess I can say that I like it.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

i want to try it, havent seen it up north yet!!!


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I used it for my first time the other day. At first I thought i got stronger.:clap: Then I seen it was light weight.  It sure is nice to carry. Almost like a piece of form board.:thumbup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Lightweight sheetrock is a good product and its just like other sheetrock but lighter for overhead work . I use it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Other than 5/8" Type"X" all the home depots around here have done away with the regular dw. Nothing but lightweight.

I've picked up a few sheets to see how they feel, and there is a difference for sure, but not enough for me to pay a higher price.

My main supplier has started stocking American brand lightweight dw. He is moving some, but until it is the exact same price as regular I'll continue to order good old National Gyp.

Most of my work is 5/8" anyway and I use so little 1/2" it makes no difference since I can't use most of the time.

Now if they come out with a lightweight shaft liner I'll buy that mother by the flat bed.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

my local lumberyard carries the certainteed lightweight board. i was hanging some on the weekend.. much easier carrying it up a tight stairway by yourself


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Im a fan. When it first came out it was .25 cents more a sheet. Talked my boss into buying it due to hanging 60 sheets on a 3rd floor. Well worth it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Only thing I noticed was it dents easier. Seemed we had a lot more wall dings to touch up on the last house antiwar the first one we used all lightweight on as it's all our supplier is starting to carry..except for type x.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I just used it on my current project. Great. Seems the same as regular, only it's lighter :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont know guys...
It definitely is lighter! But personally I think i'll just stick to my standard 1/2". I found there was allot more bust outs in the corners. And like overanalyze said, it dents allot easier too I found. But mostly breaking in corners I find. Not as strong in my opinion.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I dont know guys...
> It definitely is lighter! But personally I think i'll just stick to my standard 1/2". I found there was allot more bust outs in the corners. And like overanalyze said, it dents allot easier too I found. But mostly breaking in corners I find. Not as strong in my opinion.


I've heard the same from other guys as well.

I'd like to compare the MSDS sheets between the lightweight and the regular.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Our supplier is now carrying solely lightweight. We have been using a couple sheets here and there and I don't like it.

Here it is very common practice to nail (Lets not get into it shall we)the sheets up and screw off. If you know about driving a nail home on a piece of rock than you know you can hit a standard piece of rock harder than one would think without it busting up. Not so with the lightweight stuff. No bend or give to it. 

The screws you have to be very careful with as to not go too deep at all. Just a bit too deep and you have gone past the paper very easily.

I want the standard stuff back!!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Our supplier is now carrying solely lightweight. We have been using a couple sheets here and there and I don't like it.
> 
> Here it is very common practice to nail (Lets not get into it shall we)the sheets up and screw off. If you know about driving a nail home on a piece of rock than you know you can hit a standard piece of rock harder than one would think without it busting up. Not so with the lightweight stuff. No bend or give to it.
> 
> ...


I hung USG (Home Depot) and Nat Gyp(Lowes)

The USG was like Crpntfrk said.

I found the Nat Gyp to be easier to work with and screws did'nt pop at all like the USG did. 

The owner on the last job I did insisted on buying all the drywall and I asked him to get it from Lowes, but he got it from the Depot:no:

I'm still on the fence on this topic. Let me try it some more. And more dings on touchups is interesting. Hmmmm


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

DIY board


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> DIY board


Enlighten me..................Are you trying to say we're DIY'rs?




:2guns::2guns: :tank:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Its so light you dont need help. DIY ( do it yourself) duhhh...jk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

iDAHOchris said:


> Its so light you dont need help. DIY ( do it yourself) duhhh...jk


........................Oh! I get it :laughing:

I should stick to mornings here.


----------

